# Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil



## phenom-2 (11. September 2009)

*Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil*

Hallo  
 Habe folgendes Problem habe das Netzteil Corsair HX 520W hab den bei eBay gekauft war natürlich ein großer Fehler von mir hätte ich mal 20 euronen mehr drauf gelegt und ein komplett neues Netzteil geholt nun ja mein Problem ist ich habe nur zwei 4pin Anschlüsse und das bereitet mir viele Probleme muss mit Y kabeln arbeiten aber auf Dauer ist das nicht gut, damit muss sich 2 DVD Laufwerke betreiben sämtliche Lüfter und bekomme nächste Woche eine GTX 285 Karte und da brauche ich auch noch 4pin Anschlüsse. Mit dem Netzteil war kein kauf Beleg dabei kann also keine neue Kabels anfordern ohne den kauf Beleg. Hatte schon -email und im Forum bei Corsair anfragen gemacht ob man die Kabel kaufen könnte aber habe keine antworten bekommen.

 Kann man das irgendwie regeln das ich die Kabels kaufen könnte gebraucht oder neu ganz egal ich wehre sehr dankbar wen man eine Lösung für mich finden könnte.


Benötigt werden 4pin Kabels und 2 PCI express


----------



## xTc (11. September 2009)

*AW: Kabel benötogt für Corsair*

Ich kopier das einfach mal aus dem Luxx:



> Die Kabel haben wir in Stückzahlen in unserem lager in Holland vorrätig. Bitte schreibt eine Email an jackflash@corsairmemory.com (kurzes Anschreiben mit Adresse und einer Rechnungskopie) und wir werden Euch diese kostenfrei zukommen lassen.
> 
> Die Mail sollte beinhalten (am besten copy+paste ):
> 
> ...


 
Denke, damit ist alles gesagt.


Gruß


----------



## phenom-2 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Kabel benötogt für Corsair*

Ja das kenne ich, habe dies auch alles gemacht aber keine antwort nichts leider schon vor ka. 1 monat


----------



## Bluebeard (14. September 2009)

*AW: Kabel benötogt für Corsair*

Dann schicke die Mail bitte noch mal and die o.a. Mailadresse und sende eine Kopie an forum.de@corsairmemory.com

Cheers,
Blue


----------



## phenom-2 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Kabel benötogt für Corsair*

so habe jetzt alles gemach wie du beschriben hast ich hoffe es klapt.


----------



## phenom-2 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kabel benötogt für Corsair*

Hallo habe heute morgen ein wunder erlebt mein paket ist vom Corsair angekommen mit den kabels sogar die kabel tasche ist dabei.

aber es hat nur durch diese eMail geklapt jackflash@corsairmemory.com


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2009)

*AW: Kabel benötogt für Corsair*

Danke für die Hinweis !


----------



## mayo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil*

Kriegt man da eigentlich eine Antwort? Hab auch eine Email am 13.11.09 hin geschickt. 
Bisher aber keine Antwort... Mal sehen.


----------



## Bluebeard (23. November 2009)

*AW: Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil*

Ich würde die Mail nochmals rausschicken - einfach zur Sicherheit, dass es auch bearbeitet wird. Jedoch ist auch zu bedenken, dass im Endeffekt erst 5 Arbeitstage vergangen sind...

Ein Maileingang wird (leider) nicht immer bestätigt.


----------



## mayo (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil*

Hm, nun ist schon das neue Jahr und die neue Dekade angebrochen und ich hab immernoch keine neuen PCIe Kabel ;(

wurde dieser Support gestoppt? Habe nämlich einen Kabelbruch  am Stecker, dabei wurde das NT nur 2x eingebaut...


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil*

Schick noch mal eine Erinnerung bitte.


----------



## mayo (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil*

Jetzt hats endlich funktioniert.
Gestern Abend 2250Uhr kam die Antwort auf meine 4€mail vom Corsair Supportmitarbeiter, das er die Kabel morgens raus geschickt hat.
Danke. Werde den Eingang hier ebenfalls melden.
m

EDIT by Bluebeard: Name des Supportmitarbeiters entfernt


----------



## mayo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Benötige Kabel für Corsair Netzteil*

Heute kam die Kabel an. Vielen Dank!
Super Support.


----------

